# New to CZ Just got CZ75 D



## ArizonaCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

Just got a CZ75D Compact and going to the range this morning to try it out. Really like the feel of the gun.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your new CZ. I have a couple of them, a CZ 75BD and a 2075 Rami in 9mm. The Rami is my daily carry gun. I think you will be quite pleased with the overall quality and smooth operation of your new pistol. Please let us know how it performs.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats on your new firearm and enjoy it safely! Shoot often!

Love my compact 75d pcr 9mm... Fits nicely in a holster in an RH IWB I had made last year during my wife's recovery journey from breast cancer. It is a super reliable firearm.


----------

